# 2004 26rs Water Pump And Bypass Valve?



## voy (Jun 26, 2007)

Greetings,

We are the new owner of a gently used 26rs year 2004.....love it! I am
thinking ahead to winterization.....does anyone know where is the water
pump located in this model/year (want to add winterization kit), also
how to access the water heater bypass valve and how to drain the water 
heater?

Thanks in advance!

David


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The pump is behind the access panel, under the fridge. You will have to remove a couple of screws to get to it. I'm assuming you are referring to the water heater bypass, that can be found next to the water heater, under the street side bunk in the front bunk house. If there is anything else, let me know.

Tim


----------

